# civil partnership visa DUBAI



## britsyrian (Oct 30, 2009)

Me and my partner who are currently in the UAE and have live together 2 years plan to move to the UK, I am british and he is of arab syrian nationality.

We will need to apply for a civil partnership visa, but is this possible in the UAE?

we have been to the UK on a normal visa and planned to do all the necessary work once there but this was not possible as they informed us that the marriage visa needed to be applied for in the country of residence (UAE), we thought that we would have been able to do it this way due to the sensitivity of the issue.

Basically we need to know if it is possible for this visa to be issued in the UAE and also has anyone had any issues with confidentiality in the UK embassy in the UAE, as anything applied for in the embassy should be confidential to the british government.

Any help on the matter would be appreciated!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't think (I stand by to be corrected if I'm wrong), that civil partnerships in any shape or form are recognised here.

You are either married or single


----------



## britsyrian (Oct 30, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> I don't think (I stand by to be corrected if I'm wrong), that civil partnerships in any shape or form are recognised here.
> 
> You are either married or single


HI Thanks for that, I already know that, I actually want to apply for the visa in the UAE to do the civil partnership in UK.

Just need to know that all applications are dealt with by the british government in a confidential manner due to the sensitivity of the issue.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry, mis-read your first post


----------



## britsyrian (Oct 30, 2009)

no problem, any help oir advice is always welcome!

thanks


----------

